# Grilled Peach/Nectarine Sundaes



## Cerise (May 15, 2012)

I made these "sundaes" on my indoor grill, but feel free to adapt the recipe for your grill.

Choose peaches or nectarines that are on the firm side - ripe but not mushy. Wash/rinse and pat dry. Halve and pit the the peaches or nectarines and brush w/ cooking oil. Place cut side down on the grill, and grill about 2-4 minutes until brown. About half way thru, turn the fruit for crosswise grill marks, if desired. Remove with tongs & fill centers with a scoop of vanilla ice cream. Top with blackberry preserves/jam. Serve on slices of pound cake.


----------

